# zwei HashMaps vereinen



## Jense (10. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei HashMaps h1 und h2 vom Typ <Integer, String>. Ich möchte diese zu einer einzigen Hashmap h vereinen. Leider habe ich überhaupt keinen Plan, wie. Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben? Danke!

Jense


----------



## ms (10. Jun 2008)

```
Map#putAll(Map map)
```

ms


----------



## Jense (10. Jun 2008)

Also:


```
h.putAll(h1);
h.putAll(h2);
```
?


----------



## SlaterB (10. Jun 2008)

-> testen


----------

